# Schoenberg - String Quartet 4 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

OK, after a week of Schoenberg SQ4 performances I've gotta say I really enjoyed this one far more than I thought I would. I can happily say that there were no poor recordings of this quartet and the majority were very good or better but there were a few that really stood out. Although I'm going to highlight MY preferred account below I think all of these are terrific recordings and you will probably have different preferences and I can certainly understand that with so many high-quality recordings to choose from.

Asasello Quartet

Stellar ensemble playing and beautiful details mark out this performance for special attention. The tone is slightly on the drier side but that's not a problem and boy the Asasellos absolutely nail the dynamic contrasts here. Gritty and full then softer and more restrained but there's always an edge on this one that makes it so very appealing.

Arditti Quartet

The Ardittis have the full measure of this quartet. They are quick, tense and definitely on the harsher side of performance, often bringing out a more serious Schoenberg but they make it work so well that no-one hearing this could fail to be impressed by their technical prowess. To some this one may sound over-meticulous and cold but as a stark alternative to the Leipzigers this can be refreshing. Its also a performance that gets better as it goes on. The final movement is excellent. Saying that, it's a recording that, as excellent as it is, I may not be returning to as often as the others here. That's not a criticism, btw. Just a fact. 

Diotima Quartet

This clever reading plots a lovely course through the two recordings above. The Diotimas are as technically flawless as their main competitors but where they excel is in capturing the dynamic flow of the quartet. They convey the music so eloquently and have the strongest largo of these three and that's a big plus in this quartet where the 3rd movement sits at the emotional heart of this work. To put it simply the Diotimas are classy, skilled, beautifully recorded and an easy pick.

_My top pick_

*Leipziger Quartet*

On another day this could have gone to one of the 3 recordings above but today it's the Leipzigers who take my top prize. Their ensemble playing is unmatched here and they really bring out the emotion of this piece with an almost menacing, dark tone that I find simply irresistible. There's a textural quality and oneness of vision in this recording that had me gripped from the start. Sometimes they make some purposely mildly disturbing sounds but it's so brilliantly woven into the the warmth of this recording that it sounds natural, unforced, unsettling and enthralling all at once. The largo is magical to these ears. A very special disc to finish off a thoroughly enjoyable week of listening.


----------

